# air bubbler



## scootiesangel (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a ten gallon tank with 2 male crown tail bettas with a divider to keep them seperated, is this a good set up? Should I have an air bubbler inside the tank?Please ease my mind.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

The air bubbler is completely up to you. They are not needed but some folks like the way they look. 

The barrier will help but you want to check a few things: You want the divider to be high enough in the tank to create a wall that reaches up to the hood. It would be best to get a glass top and just use that with the barrier since it is really easy to set up a wall that way. I also love the way they look. 

The reason for the solid barrier that reach to the hood is that Bettas are jumpers. How they breed in the wild is by jumping from puddle to puddle in a rice paddy. So just having a barrier is not enough to prevent them from jumping to the other side. Ya gotta close off the top escape too  Otherwise i would be great to see them flare at each other from time to time. Coool!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Bettas don't like strong currents, but air-driven sponge filters with a low air-flow will allow you to have solid dividers and still have some filtration/water movement in each section. If you have dividers that allow water-flow and have a good power filter, you don't need the bubbler. Even with bubbles, if you don't have filtration, you need to do 100% water changes regularly.


----------

